
Table Flip on Ruby Exceptions - mgberlin
https://github.com/iridakos/table_flipper
======
mwpmaybe
I could have used this the other day...
[https://twitter.com/mwpastore/status/698207163550994433](https://twitter.com/mwpastore/status/698207163550994433)

